# Germany unveils its new anti-terror cops



## Vergennes

-

*Hamburg police officers have been given £3.9 million worth of new anti-terrorist protective equipment*
*Officers have been kitted out in new body armour which is capable of withstanding an AK-47 assault rifle*
*The BFE arrest unit has also been given a heavily-armoured patrol vehicle called the Survivor One*
*As well as body armour and anti-ballistic helmets, Hamburg has also purchased some 280 assault rifles *
Hamburg has spent £3.9 million equipping its anti terror officers with new equipment over fears of jihadi-style attacks.

Officers from the BFE arrest unit displayed their new Haenel assault rifles and heavy-duty ballistic protection helmets and body armour at a special press conference in the city.

The city has also purchased the Survivor 1 armoured personnel carrier for anti-terror police operations.






Hamburg city fathers have spent £3.9 million providing new equipment for their anti-terrorist police officers 





Officers have been equipped with new Haenel assault rifles and heavy-duty body armour and helmets for added protection





The officers will be transported in new Survivor 1 vehicles which can cope with chemical or biological attack 

The SK4-rated ballistic protection is capable of stopping a round fired from an AK-47 assault rifle.

The Survivor One can deal with chemical, nuclear and biological warfare agents., protecting the officers inside from exposure.

Some 70 officers are to be supplied with the additional body armour and helmets to protect them in the case of an attack.

According to NDR.de, the decision to equip the police with the heavy-duty equipment was due to the ongoing threat posed by ISIS.

In mid July, the city ordered 280 near assault rifles and sub-machine guns for officers.

Earlier this month, German police raided locations in three states and detained nine asylum seekers suspected of being part of an organized Chechen crime ring, MDR television reported.

Police had said earlier that the raids were staged in Dresden, Leipzig, Pirna and Radeberg in the eastern state of Saxony as well as locations in the neighbouring state of Thuringia and the western state of Rhineland-Palatinate.





City authorities decided to provide the new equipment due to the ongoing threat posed by jihadi terrorists such as ISIS 





The new helmets and body armour are capable of stopping a bullet fired by a Kalashnikov AK-47 assault rifle 





In July, Hamburg decided to invest in a further 280 assault rifles for their police officers to counter the ongoing terror threat











The ISIS news agency Aamaq has sent a number of threats to Germany claiming their terrorists will target the country 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490

That's some nice sh*t,well equipped special forces.  @Nilgiri @Desert Fox @The Sandman @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Aero

Vergennes said:


> -
> 
> *Hamburg police officers have been given £3.9 million worth of new anti-terrorist protective equipment*
> *Officers have been kitted out in new body armour which is capable of withstanding an AK-47 assault rifle*
> *The BFE arrest unit has also been given a heavily-armoured patrol vehicle called the Survivor One*
> *As well as body armour and anti-ballistic helmets, Hamburg has also purchased some 280 assault rifles *
> Hamburg has spent £3.9 million equipping its anti terror officers with new equipment over fears of jihadi-style attacks.
> 
> Officers from the BFE arrest unit displayed their new Haenel assault rifles and heavy-duty ballistic protection helmets and body armour at a special press conference in the city.
> 
> The city has also purchased the Survivor 1 armoured personnel carrier for anti-terror police operations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamburg city fathers have spent £3.9 million providing new equipment for their anti-terrorist police officers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officers have been equipped with new Haenel assault rifles and heavy-duty body armour and helmets for added protection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The officers will be transported in new Survivor 1 vehicles which can cope with chemical or biological attack
> 
> The SK4-rated ballistic protection is capable of stopping a round fired from an AK-47 assault rifle.
> 
> The Survivor One can deal with chemical, nuclear and biological warfare agents., protecting the officers inside from exposure.
> 
> Some 70 officers are to be supplied with the additional body armour and helmets to protect them in the case of an attack.
> 
> According to NDR.de, the decision to equip the police with the heavy-duty equipment was due to the ongoing threat posed by ISIS.
> 
> In mid July, the city ordered 280 near assault rifles and sub-machine guns for officers.
> 
> Earlier this month, German police raided locations in three states and detained nine asylum seekers suspected of being part of an organized Chechen crime ring, MDR television reported.
> 
> Police had said earlier that the raids were staged in Dresden, Leipzig, Pirna and Radeberg in the eastern state of Saxony as well as locations in the neighbouring state of Thuringia and the western state of Rhineland-Palatinate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City authorities decided to provide the new equipment due to the ongoing threat posed by jihadi terrorists such as ISIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new helmets and body armour are capable of stopping a bullet fired by a Kalashnikov AK-47 assault rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In July, Hamburg decided to invest in a further 280 assault rifles for their police officers to counter the ongoing terror threat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ISIS news agency Aamaq has sent a number of threats to Germany claiming their terrorists will target the country
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490
> 
> That's some nice sh*t,well equipped special forces.  @Nilgiri @Desert Fox @The Sandman @Zarvan


Well some Good Measures to deal with any misadventure.

Rifle is Haenel CR-223. It is a sports-competition rifle?


----------



## Desert Fox

Vergennes said:


> -
> 
> *Hamburg police officers have been given £3.9 million worth of new anti-terrorist protective equipment*
> *Officers have been kitted out in new body armour which is capable of withstanding an AK-47 assault rifle*
> *The BFE arrest unit has also been given a heavily-armoured patrol vehicle called the Survivor One*
> *As well as body armour and anti-ballistic helmets, Hamburg has also purchased some 280 assault rifles *
> Hamburg has spent £3.9 million equipping its anti terror officers with new equipment over fears of jihadi-style attacks.
> 
> Officers from the BFE arrest unit displayed their new Haenel assault rifles and heavy-duty ballistic protection helmets and body armour at a special press conference in the city.
> 
> The city has also purchased the Survivor 1 armoured personnel carrier for anti-terror police operations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamburg city fathers have spent £3.9 million providing new equipment for their anti-terrorist police officers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officers have been equipped with new Haenel assault rifles and heavy-duty body armour and helmets for added protection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The officers will be transported in new Survivor 1 vehicles which can cope with chemical or biological attack
> 
> The SK4-rated ballistic protection is capable of stopping a round fired from an AK-47 assault rifle.
> 
> The Survivor One can deal with chemical, nuclear and biological warfare agents., protecting the officers inside from exposure.
> 
> Some 70 officers are to be supplied with the additional body armour and helmets to protect them in the case of an attack.
> 
> According to NDR.de, the decision to equip the police with the heavy-duty equipment was due to the ongoing threat posed by ISIS.
> 
> In mid July, the city ordered 280 near assault rifles and sub-machine guns for officers.
> 
> Earlier this month, German police raided locations in three states and detained nine asylum seekers suspected of being part of an organized Chechen crime ring, MDR television reported.
> 
> Police had said earlier that the raids were staged in Dresden, Leipzig, Pirna and Radeberg in the eastern state of Saxony as well as locations in the neighbouring state of Thuringia and the western state of Rhineland-Palatinate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City authorities decided to provide the new equipment due to the ongoing threat posed by jihadi terrorists such as ISIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new helmets and body armour are capable of stopping a bullet fired by a Kalashnikov AK-47 assault rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In July, Hamburg decided to invest in a further 280 assault rifles for their police officers to counter the ongoing terror threat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ISIS news agency Aamaq has sent a number of threats to Germany claiming their terrorists will target the country
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490
> 
> That's some nice sh*t,well equipped special forces.  @Nilgiri @Desert Fox @The Sandman @Zarvan


Now Germany has to spend of taxpayers money on internal security against "domestic" terrorist threats when they could have simply avoided this by not taking in the more than 1 million military aged men from warzone countries where ISIS among other terrorist organizations have a strong presence.

*Prevention is the best form of protection.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

Aero said:


> Well some Good Measures to deal with any misadventure.
> 
> Rifle is Haenel CR-223. It is a sports-competition rifle?



C.G. Haenel, the traditional manufacturer from Suhl, is now offering its own version of a semi-automatic rifle in the popular AR 15 standard. The Haenel CR223 in the .223 Rem. calibre [= NATO 5.56 x 45] is an indirect gas-pressure loader that is fully compatible with the basics of this class. For Key Account Manager Björn Dräger, the development is a step towards new rifle classes – at the same time the company is building on from old expertise. C.G. Haenel in Suhl developed the world’s first type 44 assault rifle in the 1940’s – a rifle that not only created this rifle class but also had a decisive influence on all subsequent constructions of the same type.

*CALIBRE: *.223 Rem.

*BARREL LENGTH / TWIST: *
16,5“ / 420mm – 9“
14,5“ / 368mm – 9“
12,5“ / 318mm – 9“
10“ / 254mm – 7“

*STOCK: * Modified M4 pusher-type stock

*RIFLE LENGTH MAX/MIN: *
16,5“ – 935mm/ 850mm
14,5“ – 883mm/ 798mm
12,5“ – 812mm / 748mm
10“ – 769mm/ 684mm

*MUZZLE FLASH SUPPRESSOR:* A2 standard

*HAND PROTECTION: * 4-side, Picatinny, can be removed without tool

*PISTOL GRIP: *A2 standard

*SIGHTS: * Mechanical folding sights

*TRIGGER: * Direct trigger, optionally match trigger

*SAFETY: * Trigger safety, 90°, can be operated on both sides, firing-pin safety

*MAGAZINE CAPACITY: *20 rounds (limited to 10 rounds)

*WEIGHT: *
16,5“ – 3,6kg
14,5“ – 3,5kg
12,5“ – 3,4 kg
10“ – 3,35kg

http://www.cg-haenel.de/en/haenel-sport-und-sicherheit/cr223/semi-automatic-rifle-cr223/
http://www.cg-haenel.de/en/haenel-sport-und-sicherheit/cr223/technical-data/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

this will help Hamburg a lot my brother. the Federal Police also has 2 anti-terrorist units GSG-9 and BFE+ ready to come kicking down terrorist doors. I wish I could be part of GSG-9.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Bundeswehr said:


> this will help Hamburg a lot my brother. the Federal Police also has 2 anti-terrorist units GSG-9 and BFE+ ready to come kicking down terrorist doors. I wish I could be part of GSG-9.


I love GSG-9 too.

What is the difference in role of GSG/BFE?


----------



## Jäger

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> I love GSG-9 too.
> 
> What is the difference in role of GSG/BFE?


no difference to be exact. BFE+ is the "gap filler" to help GSG9 and local state polices during major anti-terrorist raids.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Russell

We live in an ugly world and sadly these are the things we must do to protect ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Vergennes said:


> -
> 
> *Hamburg police officers have been given £3.9 million worth of new anti-terrorist protective equipment*
> *Officers have been kitted out in new body armour which is capable of withstanding an AK-47 assault rifle*
> *The BFE arrest unit has also been given a heavily-armoured patrol vehicle called the Survivor One*
> *As well as body armour and anti-ballistic helmets, Hamburg has also purchased some 280 assault rifles *
> Hamburg has spent £3.9 million equipping its anti terror officers with new equipment over fears of jihadi-style attacks.
> 
> Officers from the BFE arrest unit displayed their new Haenel assault rifles and heavy-duty ballistic protection helmets and body armour at a special press conference in the city.
> 
> The city has also purchased the Survivor 1 armoured personnel carrier for anti-terror police operations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamburg city fathers have spent £3.9 million providing new equipment for their anti-terrorist police officers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officers have been equipped with new Haenel assault rifles and heavy-duty body armour and helmets for added protection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The officers will be transported in new Survivor 1 vehicles which can cope with chemical or biological attack
> 
> The SK4-rated ballistic protection is capable of stopping a round fired from an AK-47 assault rifle.
> 
> The Survivor One can deal with chemical, nuclear and biological warfare agents., protecting the officers inside from exposure.
> 
> Some 70 officers are to be supplied with the additional body armour and helmets to protect them in the case of an attack.
> 
> According to NDR.de, the decision to equip the police with the heavy-duty equipment was due to the ongoing threat posed by ISIS.
> 
> In mid July, the city ordered 280 near assault rifles and sub-machine guns for officers.
> 
> Earlier this month, German police raided locations in three states and detained nine asylum seekers suspected of being part of an organized Chechen crime ring, MDR television reported.
> 
> Police had said earlier that the raids were staged in Dresden, Leipzig, Pirna and Radeberg in the eastern state of Saxony as well as locations in the neighbouring state of Thuringia and the western state of Rhineland-Palatinate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City authorities decided to provide the new equipment due to the ongoing threat posed by jihadi terrorists such as ISIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new helmets and body armour are capable of stopping a bullet fired by a Kalashnikov AK-47 assault rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In July, Hamburg decided to invest in a further 280 assault rifles for their police officers to counter the ongoing terror threat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ISIS news agency Aamaq has sent a number of threats to Germany claiming their terrorists will target the country
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490
> 
> That's some nice sh*t,well equipped special forces.  @Nilgiri @Desert Fox @The Sandman @Zarvan




Time to make some "hamburg"er outta the baddies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Desert Fox said:


> Now Germany has to spend of taxpayers money on internal security against "domestic" terrorist threats when they could have simply avoided this by not taking in the more than 1 million military aged men from warzone countries where ISIS among other terrorist organizations have a strong presence.
> 
> *Prevention is the best form of protection.*


As your "" around domestic indicates, the thread is foreign. Germans taxpayers have no problem with their government spending taxpayer money on this, so why should you? All policy options carry costs, including not taking in refugees.

Your million men don't jive with available statistics: see lastest report
http://www.asylumineurope.org/reports/country/germany

In 2015 758000 persons recorded as new arrivals

In 2015: 362,153 (48%) asylum applicants (people) total in Germany,
of which 289,622 are given with known country of origin
of which 145,841 (50%) from Syria, Iraq and Afghanistan
the remainder are from Albania, Kosovo, Serbia, FYROM, Eritrea, Pakistan and 'Stateless'.

For the same period EUROSTAT reports 343,610 applications (forms). Of these application, 68.5% are male over 18

So, lets say influx is 0.6852 * 758000 = 519,318 males over 18 in 2015
0.5036 * 0.6852 * 758000 = 261,561 males over 18 from Syria, Iraq and Afghanistan ion 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Vergennes said:


> -
> 
> *Hamburg police officers have been given £3.9 million worth of new anti-terrorist protective equipment*
> *Officers have been kitted out in new body armour which is capable of withstanding an AK-47 assault rifle*
> *The BFE arrest unit has also been given a heavily-armoured patrol vehicle called the Survivor One*
> *As well as body armour and anti-ballistic helmets, Hamburg has also purchased some 280 assault rifles *
> Hamburg has spent £3.9 million equipping its anti terror officers with new equipment over fears of jihadi-style attacks.
> 
> Officers from the BFE arrest unit displayed their new Haenel assault rifles and heavy-duty ballistic protection helmets and body armour at a special press conference in the city.
> 
> The city has also purchased the Survivor 1 armoured personnel carrier for anti-terror police operations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamburg city fathers have spent £3.9 million providing new equipment for their anti-terrorist police officers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officers have been equipped with new Haenel assault rifles and heavy-duty body armour and helmets for added protection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The officers will be transported in new Survivor 1 vehicles which can cope with chemical or biological attack
> 
> The SK4-rated ballistic protection is capable of stopping a round fired from an AK-47 assault rifle.
> 
> The Survivor One can deal with chemical, nuclear and biological warfare agents., protecting the officers inside from exposure.
> 
> Some 70 officers are to be supplied with the additional body armour and helmets to protect them in the case of an attack.
> 
> According to NDR.de, the decision to equip the police with the heavy-duty equipment was due to the ongoing threat posed by ISIS.
> 
> In mid July, the city ordered 280 near assault rifles and sub-machine guns for officers.
> 
> Earlier this month, German police raided locations in three states and detained nine asylum seekers suspected of being part of an organized Chechen crime ring, MDR television reported.
> 
> Police had said earlier that the raids were staged in Dresden, Leipzig, Pirna and Radeberg in the eastern state of Saxony as well as locations in the neighbouring state of Thuringia and the western state of Rhineland-Palatinate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City authorities decided to provide the new equipment due to the ongoing threat posed by jihadi terrorists such as ISIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new helmets and body armour are capable of stopping a bullet fired by a Kalashnikov AK-47 assault rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In July, Hamburg decided to invest in a further 280 assault rifles for their police officers to counter the ongoing terror threat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ISIS news agency Aamaq has sent a number of threats to Germany claiming their terrorists will target the country
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490
> 
> That's some nice sh*t,well equipped special forces.  @Nilgiri @Desert Fox @The Sandman @Zarvan



Pakistan needs to do some major changes in its Police Structure. As first step we need to decide How many PoliceMan we need to have per 100000 people as it varies in different countries from being as low as 60 in poor countries to more than 300 plus in countries like Algeria and and other countries. USA has around 266. So let say Pakistan has 250 PoliceMan in one Police station and 50 Policewomen. We need to have bigger Police Stations with women section part of it with separate facilities. We have to keep in mind all 250 man 50 and women can't work at same time so they would have to be divided in 3 shifts with each shift based on 8 hours. Secondly we need to massively re equip our Police Force. Every Policeman should have good Handgun as well one Assault Rifle and as economy improves bullet proofs also. The most important things which now I am going to say is that 10 percent of these 250 PoliceMan which are deployed in every Police Station should have Light Commando training I mean if SWAT gets 6 month training these Light Commandos should get half of it I mean based on 3 months. They should be first to deal with ongoing robbery or hostage situation or terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Vergennes said:


> -
> 
> *Hamburg police officers have been given £3.9 million worth of new anti-terrorist protective equipment*
> *Officers have been kitted out in new body armour which is capable of withstanding an AK-47 assault rifle*
> *The BFE arrest unit has also been given a heavily-armoured patrol vehicle called the Survivor One*
> *As well as body armour and anti-ballistic helmets, Hamburg has also purchased some 280 assault rifles *
> Hamburg has spent £3.9 million equipping its anti terror officers with new equipment over fears of jihadi-style attacks.
> 
> Officers from the BFE arrest unit displayed their new Haenel assault rifles and heavy-duty ballistic protection helmets and body armour at a special press conference in the city.
> 
> The city has also purchased the Survivor 1 armoured personnel carrier for anti-terror police operations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamburg city fathers have spent £3.9 million providing new equipment for their anti-terrorist police officers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officers have been equipped with new Haenel assault rifles and heavy-duty body armour and helmets for added protection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The officers will be transported in new Survivor 1 vehicles which can cope with chemical or biological attack
> 
> The SK4-rated ballistic protection is capable of stopping a round fired from an AK-47 assault rifle.
> 
> The Survivor One can deal with chemical, nuclear and biological warfare agents., protecting the officers inside from exposure.
> 
> Some 70 officers are to be supplied with the additional body armour and helmets to protect them in the case of an attack.
> 
> According to NDR.de, the decision to equip the police with the heavy-duty equipment was due to the ongoing threat posed by ISIS.
> 
> In mid July, the city ordered 280 near assault rifles and sub-machine guns for officers.
> 
> Earlier this month, German police raided locations in three states and detained nine asylum seekers suspected of being part of an organized Chechen crime ring, MDR television reported.
> 
> Police had said earlier that the raids were staged in Dresden, Leipzig, Pirna and Radeberg in the eastern state of Saxony as well as locations in the neighbouring state of Thuringia and the western state of Rhineland-Palatinate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City authorities decided to provide the new equipment due to the ongoing threat posed by jihadi terrorists such as ISIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new helmets and body armour are capable of stopping a bullet fired by a Kalashnikov AK-47 assault rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In July, Hamburg decided to invest in a further 280 assault rifles for their police officers to counter the ongoing terror threat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ISIS news agency Aamaq has sent a number of threats to Germany claiming their terrorists will target the country
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490
> 
> That's some nice sh*t,well equipped special forces.  @Nilgiri @Desert Fox @The Sandman @Zarvan



By the way the Glass placed on helmet is that bullet proof ?


----------



## Jäger

Zarvan said:


> By the way the Glass placed on helmet is that bullet proof ?


I don't think it is bulletproof but it is to protect their eyes from explosives like shrapnel from getting in their eyes and blinding them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fenrir

Bundeswehr said:


> I don't think it is bulletproof but it is to protect their eyes from explosives like shrapnel from getting in their eyes and blinding them.



The visors Norwegian police have are rated to stop a 9mm bullet, so I'd expect the German ones to be able too - and they're much thicker.











The visor used by Norwegian police is also used by France's GIGN.

An interesting difference between French or German counterterrorism police and their Norwegian counterparts is that while they have them, the Norwegian Special Police Units don't often wear their visors and instead opt for military-style helmets.











These photos show members of FSK and MJK (in tan) and Delta (in black) - Delta is an elite unit within Norway's Emergency Response Unit (SWAT).

We see the same during other counterterrorism exercises, such as this at sea hostage rescue op.











Again, unlike rapid response or regular police units, the special police teams opt for military-style headwear, but not a visor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

Vergennes said:


>


Damn they looks so cool man  we should get something like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aero

Penguin said:


> C.G. Haenel, the traditional manufacturer from Suhl, is now offering its own version of a semi-automatic rifle in the popular AR 15 standard. The Haenel CR223 in the .223 Rem. calibre [= NATO 5.56 x 45] is an indirect gas-pressure loader that is fully compatible with the basics of this class. For Key Account Manager Björn Dräger, the development is a step towards new rifle classes – at the same time the company is building on from old expertise. C.G. Haenel in Suhl developed the world’s first type 44 assault rifle in the 1940’s – a rifle that not only created this rifle class but also had a decisive influence on all subsequent constructions of the same type.
> 
> *CALIBRE: *.223 Rem.
> 
> *BARREL LENGTH / TWIST: *
> 16,5“ / 420mm – 9“
> 14,5“ / 368mm – 9“
> 12,5“ / 318mm – 9“
> 10“ / 254mm – 7“
> 
> *STOCK: * Modified M4 pusher-type stock
> 
> *RIFLE LENGTH MAX/MIN: *
> 16,5“ – 935mm/ 850mm
> 14,5“ – 883mm/ 798mm
> 12,5“ – 812mm / 748mm
> 10“ – 769mm/ 684mm
> 
> *MUZZLE FLASH SUPPRESSOR:* A2 standard
> 
> *HAND PROTECTION: * 4-side, Picatinny, can be removed without tool
> 
> *PISTOL GRIP: *A2 standard
> 
> *SIGHTS: * Mechanical folding sights
> 
> *TRIGGER: * Direct trigger, optionally match trigger
> 
> *SAFETY: * Trigger safety, 90°, can be operated on both sides, firing-pin safety
> 
> *MAGAZINE CAPACITY: *20 rounds (limited to 10 rounds)
> 
> *WEIGHT: *
> 16,5“ – 3,6kg
> 14,5“ – 3,5kg
> 12,5“ – 3,4 kg
> 10“ – 3,35kg
> 
> http://www.cg-haenel.de/en/haenel-sport-und-sicherheit/cr223/semi-automatic-rifle-cr223/
> http://www.cg-haenel.de/en/haenel-sport-und-sicherheit/cr223/technical-data/


I know about the specs but thanks anyways.
Actually i was wondering why they didn't go for Hk416/7 they would have been much better . Maybe their own requirements.


----------



## Penguin

Aero said:


> I know about the specs but thanks anyways.
> Actually i was wondering why they didn't go for Hk416/7 they would have been much better . Maybe their own requirements.


Perhaps police in Germany aren't supposed to be equipped with (full-auto) military gear. Will check.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Haenel CR-223 Semi-automatic rifle






HK416





HK417







Penguin said:


> semi-automatic rifle in the popular AR 15 standard in the .223 Rem. calibre [= NATO 5.56 x 45] indirect gas-pressure loader
> 
> *CALIBRE: *.223 Rem.
> 
> *BARREL LENGTH / TWIST: *
> 16,5“ / 420mm – 9“
> 14,5“ / 368mm – 9“
> 12,5“ / 318mm – 9“
> 10“ / 254mm – 7“
> 
> *STOCK: * Modified M4 pusher-type stock
> 
> *RIFLE LENGTH MAX/MIN: *
> 16,5“ – 935mm/ 850mm
> 14,5“ – 883mm/ 798mm
> 12,5“ – 812mm / 748mm
> 10“ – 769mm/ 684mm
> 
> *MUZZLE FLASH SUPPRESSOR:* A2 standard
> 
> *HAND PROTECTION: * 4-side, Picatinny, can be removed without tool
> 
> *PISTOL GRIP: *A2 standard
> 
> *SIGHTS: * Mechanical folding sights
> 
> *TRIGGER: * Direct trigger, optionally match trigger
> 
> *SAFETY: * Trigger safety, 90°, can be operated on both sides, firing-pin safety
> 
> *MAGAZINE CAPACITY: *20 rounds (limited to 10 rounds)
> 
> *WEIGHT: *
> 16,5“ – 3,6kg
> 14,5“ – 3,5kg
> 12,5“ – 3,4 kg
> 10“ – 3,35kg
> 
> http://www.cg-haenel.de/en/haenel-sport-und-sicherheit/cr223/semi-automatic-rifle-cr223/
> http://www.cg-haenel.de/en/haenel-sport-und-sicherheit/cr223/technical-data/



*HK416 A5 - 11"/14.5"/16.5"/20" – Cal. 5.56 MM X 45 NATO*

General data

Calibre 5.56 mm x 45
Operating principle Gas-operated
Magazine capacity 10/20/30 rounds 
Modes of fire 0-1-D
Rate of fire approx. 850/min 
Sights M
Buttstock R
Dimensions

Length min./max. approx.: 11" = 709/805 mm, 14.4" = 797/893 mm, 16.5" = 848/944 mm, 20" = 934/1030 mm
Width approx. 74.0 mm
Height approx. 240.0 mm
Barrel length approx.: 11" = 279 mm, 14.5" = 368 mm, 16.5" = 419 mm, 20" = 505 mm
Sight radius approx. 11" = 340.0 mm, 14.5" = 430.0 mm, 16.5" = 481.0 mm, 20" = 567.0 mm
Weights

Weapon approx.: 11" = 3.12 kg, 14.5" = 3.49 kg. 16.5" = 3.56 kg, 20" = 3.85 kg

Magazine approx. 0.25 kg
http://www.heckler-koch.com/en/products/military/assault-rifles/hk416-a5/hk416-a5-11/overview.html

*HK417 A2 - 13"/16.5"/20" – Cal. 5.56 MM X 45 NATO*

General

Calibre 7.62 mm x 51
Operating principle Gas-operated
Magazine capacity 10/20 rounds 
Modes of fire 0-1-D
Rate of fire approx. 600/min 
Sights M
Buttstock R
Dimensions

Length min./max. approx.: 13" = 824/904 mm, 16.5" = 914/994 mm, 20" = 1002/1082 mm
Width approx. 78.0 mm
Height approx. 213.0 mm
Barrel length approx.: 13" = 330 mm, 16.5" = 419 mm, 20" = 508 mm
Sight radius approx.: 13" = 410.0 mm, 16.5" = 410.0 mm, 20" = 473.0 mm
Weights

Weapon approx.: 13" = 4.22 kg, 16.5" = 4.40 kg, 20" = 4.74 kg
Magazine approx. 0.11/0.16 kg
http://www.heckler-koch.com/en/products/military/assault-rifles/hk417/hk417-a2-20/overview.html

Accessoires (grips, rails, sights, flash suppressors etc.)
http://www.heckler-koch.com/en/prod...-rifles/hk416-a5/hk416-a5-11/accessories.html

HK MR556A1




*HK MK556A1 - 16.5" – Cal. 5.56 MM X 45 NATO*

Caliber: 5.56 x 45 mm
Stock Extended Length: 37.68 in / 957 mm
Stock Retracted Length: 33.90 in / 861 mm
Width : 3.07 in / 78 mm
Height : 9.45 in/ 240 mm
Barrel Length: 16.5 in/ 419 mm

http://hk-usa.com/product/rifles/



> *Zulässige Waffen*
> Es dürfen nur die vom Dienstherrn zugelassenen Waffen verwendet werden. Für die Polizei Bayern gilt nach Art. 61 Abs. 4 Satz 1: "_Als Waffen sind Schlagstock, Elektroimpulsgerät und vergleichbare Waffen, Pistole, Revolver, Gewehr, Maschinenpistole, Maschinengewehr und Handgranate zugelassen. Waffen können auf Anordnung des Staatsministeriums des Innern zeitlich befristet als Einsatzmittel erprobt werden._"[3]
> 
> „Ein besonderes Problem stellen die »besonderen Waffen« dar, insbesondere MG [Maschinengewehr] und Handgranate. Sie dürfen in den meisten Bundesländern zwar nicht von der Landespolizei eingesetzt werden, wohl aber vom BGS. Die Benutzung solcher Waffen [...] ist stark umstritten [da] eine Ausbildung daran der Polizei militärische Ausrichtung gibt und [da] diese Waffen einen gezielten Einsatz aufgrund ihrer Streuwirkung überhaupt nicht zulassen.“
> 
> – Martin Wagner: Auf Leben und Tod - Das Grundgesetz und der »finale Rettungsschuss«[1]


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waffengebrauch_der_Polizei_in_Deutschland#Zul.C3.A4ssige_Waffen

Google translation:

*Permissible weapons*
Only the weapons approved by the service provider may be used. According to Article 61, para. 4, first sentence, the following applies to the _Bavarian_ police: "Weapons may be equipped with a percussion, electro - pulse and similar weapon, pistol, revolver, rifle, machine gun, machine gun and hand grenade Are tested. "[3]

"A particular problem is the" special weapons ", especially MG [machine gun] and hand grenades. They may not be used by the state police in most of the federal states, but they may be used by the BGS. The use of such weapons [...] is strongly controversial [since] training gives the police military orientation because these weapons do not allow a targeted deployment because of their scattering effect at all. "

- Martin Wagner: On Life and Death - The Basic Law and the "Final Rescue Shot" [1]

@Aero: Federal units may have full auto weapons and handgrenades, but in most state units these are not allowed. This has to do with rate of fire and magazine capacity: large mag's and burst/ full auto are military requirements that preclude focused, individually targeted use. Hamburg police is state police, not federal, hence the *semi-auto* (= self loading but single shot) Haenel CR223: it allows rapid but not burst or full-auto fire of military rounds. Like HK MK556A1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vergennes

Zarvan said:


> By the way the Glass placed on helmet is that bullet proof ?





Bundeswehr said:


> I don't think it is bulletproof but it is to protect their eyes from explosives like shrapnel from getting in their eyes and blinding them.





Technogaianist said:


> The visors Norwegian police have are rated to stop a 9mm bullet, so I'd expect the German ones to be able too - and they're much thicker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The visor used by Norwegian police is also used by France's GIGN.
> 
> An interesting difference between French or German counterterrorism police and their Norwegian counterparts is that while they have them, the Norwegian Special Police Units don't often wear their visors and instead opt for military-style helmets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These photos show members of FSK and MJK (in tan) and Delta (in black) - Delta is an elite unit within Norway's Emergency Response Unit (SWAT).
> 
> We see the same during other counterterrorism exercises, such as this at sea hostage rescue op.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, unlike rapid response or regular police units, the special police teams opt for military-style headwear, but not a visor.



But nobody can deny that those helmets are so cool ? 





-
Interesting fact but not related to this thread.

Since the terror attacks in France,to a quicker treatment of the injured,their evacuation etc. the firefighters have been asked to intervene even when the zone hasn't been cleared at 100%.
They are being supplied with plate carriers and the same kind of helmets as elite units.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir

Vergennes said:


> Since the terror attacks in France,to a quicker treatment of the injured,their evacuation etc. the firefighters have been asked to intervene even when the zone hasn't been cleared at 100%.
> They are being supplied with plate carriers and the same kind of helmets as elite units.
> 
> View attachment 352596
> 
> View attachment 352593



I hate that things have come to this in Europe, needing to arm emergency response personal with military and police grade protection. What's the next step if they come under increased risk? Arm them too?

Things haven't reached that level yet in Norway for civilian medical staff, but we do have these awesomely dorky helmets.
















The military's medics wear, as you'd expect, actual combat gear.






Then again, perhaps things haven't reached that level because the HV is usually on the scene too?








Vergennes said:


> But nobody can deny that those helmets are so cool ?
> 
> View attachment 352592



I love them! They look heavy as heck, feel like you're wearing a brick, but damn if they don't make you feel invincible!!






I got to wear one during the Utoya attacks, put on my head by a police officer who thought I'd look cute wearing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Firedepartments NL


----------



## Penguin

Ambulances and first aid / red cross


----------



## Penguin

Military Police Special Support Unit
















1. Flashcap
2. Radio Head set
3. Bullet proof vest
4. Radio switch (speak)
5. Hook knife
6. OPS vest
7. 5.7mm FN P90 personal weapon
8. Aimpoint
9. Surefire light
10. Laser pointer
11. Silencer
12. Mossberg 590 12-gauge (18.5mm) shotgun
13. Shin and knee protectors
14.Jolly safety shoes (steel nosed, antiperforation innersole, goretex lined)
And, last but not least, Ballistic shield.

Marines Special Intervention Unit / Unit Intervention Marines / M-squadron





Police swat team










Military police Special Protection Brigade (has protection, observation and swat teams)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

MARSOF Unit






















Technogaianist said:


> What a small world Europe is. Same vehicles we're using.


Mercedes Benz all over (here: French and Dutch military plus Dutch civilian firedepartment in a joint field training exercise in Gao, MALI (Africa)





Medevac Boxer (52 in service)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vergennes

Penguin said:


> Firedepartments NL



Modern,well equipped and efficiant. The total opposite of here !
@Technogaianist 










I let you imagine the time to reach a fire scene!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

